# good news! thread



## seasonchange (Jan 27, 2011)

cheesy, sure. but every forum should have one.
post here when things are looking up or you have some encouraging news / revelation.
personally, i've been feeling like shit lately, and i know dwelling on everything that's going wrong is making me less productive and simply furthering my shit situation.
SO!

good news in my life lately:
+ i just found out that the job i had the first half of last year is totally paying off this tax season. i'm getting just about all i paid back. 
+ i found a killer deal on mugwort. one pound for less than $15. i've been really responsive to the effects of the tea, and have been dreaming vividly ever since drinking it on two separate occasions almost a month ago. i usually don't remember my dreams, but now i can recall them quite clearly every morning. i'm going to organize a dream circle with some friends and experiment soon.
+ i wrote my first song around the first of the year. i'm working on another one, and once it's finished, i'm going to perform both at an open mic. it's funny, because i don't think i've got any sort of future in music, i just want to do it to do it. 

the happy parts of my brain have been sort of cloudy lately, so this is what i've got to start. i'll post again when i'm in need of some catharsis. ha.

so what good've you got going in your lives?


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Jan 28, 2011)

My good news?
Happening upon a good news thread. 

These things bring hope back.

I'll post more as it happens.

Cheers!


----------



## seasonchange (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome! do it.

tomorrow = snow day
not that i'm working or going to school or anything, but i'm excited regardless. the whole city's shutting down. i'm going to get cozy and make some arts and crafts, and bother some friends across town, if the buses are running. also thinking of things to do with all this snow...


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 2, 2011)

my moms cat finally likes me!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 2, 2011)

Discovered some new classic rock to set me at a good mood. Got a nice cut to enjoy and good bag to keep me warm


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been playing with my friends' kitten, he loves to be held up and swung around after moths flying in the air, he wil swipe at them with his little back paws as i hold him up. i have a really sweet girlfriend who loves me a lot


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm moving forward.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2011)

i just got evicted again!! yeeaaaaah! oh how i love couch surfing and urban camping during times like these. i really do have a smile on my face


----------



## 5ealchris (Feb 3, 2011)

Couldn't resist!!!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha!


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 6, 2011)

-rescued two kittens who were in a shit situation
-joined stp,, which idk if that counts but stp really helps me out and if i end up helping someone else out in the process then that rocks more
-reconnected with someone i havent seen in like 6 years, that rocked
- have had really good karma lately with dumpster divin scores
thats all for now. awesome idea for a thread. thank you....!


----------



## seasonchange (Feb 6, 2011)

finally got my mugwort! i had some wicked, beautiful dreams last night. hoping they're just as lovely tonight.
glad to see we all have things to celebrate.


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 7, 2011)

yay! stoked for you.
in the case of your dreams then....... i wish you neon colored sky kind of dreams with cotton candy clouds and glass trees that line river banks where the water is rainbow tinted and heated by a glitter fueled sunset so you can float on a raft for eternity and live in bliss and always have that good feeling you get when you laugh......cos that feeling rocks and its impossible to feel bad in any way if you have that feeling.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Feb 7, 2011)

tree hopper said:


> -joined stp,, which idk if that counts but stp really helps me out and if i end up helping someone else out in the process then that rocks more


welcome to the neighborhood.
i knew a couple treehoppers from NoCal who wound up in western Pennsylvania. what's that circuit like? shoot me a PM because i'd love to learn more about it

my good news:
stepped out on the street for a cigarette this morning, dropped my lighter, and when i stooped down to pick it up, wouldn't ya know it. a nice fat little nug. i'm stoned as a goat right now.
bitchin' thread. my new years "revolution" has been to start looking on the brighter side of things and not be such a drunk asshole all the time. need to remember the little things


----------



## seasonchange (Feb 10, 2011)

i feel you. 
i just dropped $100 on TRANSPORTATION of all things (feels like a waste), but it was tax return money, it's 10 to 15 below with windchill in the midwest these days, and once i get off amtrak, i'll be soaking up 60 degrees and sunshine. so there's a bright side.
going back to austin, heading out in 6 hours but still have to pack (typical). this is very. good. news.


----------

